# Is the Delta quadra supposed to be the most envious,anti-porn, and anti-crude humor?



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Is it the most judgmental, bitter, and envious of the four quadras? 

Is it the most likely to dislike fart jokes, pornography, sexual humor, etc? 

Is it the most likely to have conservative views on sex (e.g., no private parts hanging out, sex should only take place between a married couple)?

Is it the quadra that is most opposed to anal and oral sex and least likely to have anal or oral sex?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

No.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

No, that would be the Alpha quadra.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Cataclysm said:


> No, that would be the Alpha quadra.


Why?

Anyway, I think I'm in the gamma quadra (i'm nowhere near as independent, blunt, and direct as i'd like to be and that bothers the fuck outta me), although I do like some delta values, to a degree anyway (like helping people and cooperation sometimes, but i don't think people should be forced to do it and the reason i'm generally anti-war isn't really due to love of non-violence, but rather because i think most, though not all, wars are stupid and not due to defense and misallocation/wastes of resources).

I usually like crude humor.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

I'm EII in socioncs.



richard nixon said:


> Is it the most judgmental, bitter, and envious of the four quadras?


Yes, yes, envious of who and what?



> Is it the most likely to dislike fart jokes, pornography, sexual humor, etc?


Fart jokes can be funny...kinda, porn jokes can sometimes be funny if it's not overly sexual, sexual humor isn't usually funny.



> Is it the most likely to have conservative views on sex (e.g., no private parts hanging out, sex should only take place between a married couple)?


Yes.



> Is it the quadra that is most opposed to anal and oral sex and least likely to have anal or oral sex?


Probably. I would def say not as sexually experimental as other quadras.



And funny enough a delta value is "Live and let live."

What it really means is 

Sexual Jokes- you want to be crude and nasty? Do it over there, away from me

Anal sex- you want to do weird shit? Do that over there, away from me.

Casual sex and private parts hanging out- You wanna have parties with half naked people and crazy drugs and orgies. Do that over there, away from me.

because after awhile when you see many things around you you don't like or agree with but they keep happening, what can you do except accept that people do that and move on.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

From my observations...



richard nixon said:


> Is it the most judgmental, bitter, and envious of the four quadras?


I dunno a bout that one, maybe judgmental... not so much bitter or envious IME though. Bitter/envious probably belongs to us betas or to alphas.



> Is it the most likely to dislike fart jokes, pornography, sexual humor, etc?


I would say so yeah.



> Is it the most likely to have conservative views on sex (e.g., no private parts hanging out, sex should only take place between a married couple)?


Probably.



> Is it the quadra that is most opposed to anal and oral sex and least likely to have anal or oral sex?


...probably...




Anyway yeah, I feel like Deltas have a hard time braking from their standard programming, their definition of fun isn't typically that crude, but just more light and breezy. Tend to always try to stay wholesome/good-natured, and are often moralizers.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

consider the following

Tim Burton is an INFP. He directed two Batman movies. Both had lots of innuendos and naughty jokes. That's all.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Onision is ESTJ. He has a video about how much he likes anal penetration...? 

I mean, I have scoured the Socionics forums and seen nothing that connects anal sex and quadras...? So I am a bit confused.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> consider the following
> 
> Tim Burton is an INFP. He directed two Batman movies. Both had lots of innuendos and naughty jokes. That's all.


Yea, beta quadra doesn't settle for innuendo.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Joe Rogan, beta quadra.

7:00-7:17.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't met many Gammas that I know of. I wonder how they compare to Beta and Delta. Alpha's are goofballs. Me, I understand if you're promiscuous, that's your decision, but I don't understand what purpose it serves to discuss that. The most I'm willing to discuss in public is a sex drive in general, how horny you get, and that's all. Cause some people can't hide it. It's very obvious that they can't wait to get it on. Talking about that is funny. "Hey bro, chill out. Save that for later, for them" lol


----------



## Errant (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't relate to the envy thing very much, I think that's more enneagram than socionics, especially with the image triad. 

I like sexual humor (has to be tasteful and subtle). I'm pretty comfortable with nudity. I think porn can be pretty destructive to forming real sexual bonds with actual people, so I'm not crazy about it. In the same way, I'm not a huge fan of hookup culture, but I get that other people feel differently. Fart jokes are always stupid to me, it could be because I'm a woman,idk. 

I think Delta's like subtle displays of sexuality and power versus excessive displays of either. For example, if I wanted to look sexy, I would probably wear tighter clothing, but I wouldn't actually show a ton of cleavage and my skirt wouldn't be too short either.


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

Quadra values is a myth spawned out of a one typology closed universe mindset. Now that Stackemup Typology founded logically/structurally/conceptually flawless breakdowns for both enneagram and socionics that can be forged together without resulting in the impossible combinations....it's pretty clear that Quadra Values resulted from a huge blindspot to several enneagram triads. Alpha was conflated to the 2-7-9 Positive Reframer Triad, Beta was conflated to the 4-6-8 Reactive Triad, Delta was conflated to the 1-2-6 compliant triad and Gamma was conflated to the 1-3-5 Competency Triad. Reactive triaders ended up getting pigeonholed as Betas (or sometimes Delta)….Positive Reframers ended up pigeonholed as Alpha...etc. 

However, ample evidence shows that this conflation is merely theoretical and that the quadra values is just a mythology. In reality, ILEs stand in the Reactive Triad, Competency Types in Beta, Compliant types in Gamma, on and on.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Most envious? As a whole, not really. Most anti-porn and disliking crassness? Yes.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahoy. I'm a DQ myself (mice-elf).



richard nixon said:


> judgmental, bitter, and envious


I'm judgemental of others' actions, not who they are as people. I can get bitter, but I try not to let it rule me; and the if the person is a stranger, or someone I dislike, I don't see what the point in wasting my time or energy getting upset about them would be.
I don't really get jealous over people's things, except for money (I know that's bad, but, hey, we all have our faults j/k, I'm perfect, na-na-nana-na!).



richard nixon said:


> dislike fart jokes, pornography, sexual humor, etc?


I don't like fart jokes, or any other kind of toilet humour. I can find sexual humour funny though and I don't see any problem with it.
I fail to see how there's anything wrong with porn; plus, its existence serves a good purpose in society.



richard nixon said:


> conservative views on sex (e.g., no private parts hanging out, sex should only take place between a married couple)?


**** no! One trillion times no. I get a very strong religious America vibe from that _"sex should only take place between a married couple"_ part, hahaha!!



richard nixon said:


> opposed to anal and oral sex and least likely to have anal or oral sex?


Well, I'm straight, so I definitely don't want to receive anal...
I've had and will continue to have oral.

Now you shall forget everything you just read! *Attempts vodou spell*


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm in the Gamma Quadra and I'm usually put off about what this topic is about. I do use the way people act during their weird mating rituals to make jokes as sorta making fun of them. No one gets them and think I'm flirting which is super awkward for me (my partner at least gets them).

I don't identify with the envious part. I don't care what other people have as long as it's not my cat.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Deltas are (not) normies.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

I read somewhere that ESTJs are the most sexually active type. Also there is a popular thread here called "Sexual Confession Time" started by an ESTJ chick.


----------

